

Blekko: New Search Engine Lets You “Spin” The Web - krishna2
http://searchengineland.com/blekko-a-new-search-engine-that-lets-you-spin-the-web-47215

======
sriram28
Looks very promising for vertical searches! Though I can get similar results
in Google, I do no think it is this easy to tag, and on top of that share it
with friends. Hope I will get an invite to try this out. Good luck!!

